
Libreboot Leaves the GNU - MollyR
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Libreboot-Not-GNU
======
sounds
I'm not sure what to make of this. Leah Rowe is apparently alienating core
Libreboot developers:

[http://zammit.org/libreboot-screwup.html](http://zammit.org/libreboot-
screwup.html)

Now she is making statements about the entire Libreboot project -- the thing
which the other developers asked her to not do -- and mingling it with
strongly worded statements against the FSF.

(While those accusations should be evaluated based on their merits, what good
does it do us to fight amongst ourselves so bitterly?)

~~~
breakingcups
I'm completely neutral in this entire thing, not affiliated with anyone
involved, but Leah Rowe's response to the message you linked is quite dubious
to my eyes and makes me think I should take the rest of her statements with a
pinch of salt.

Selectively quoting (read the full response at [1]):

"The article complains that there was no consensus among developers in the
libreboot project, but this isn't actually true. Or, rather, it is true in a
different way. In reality, most people in the project are neutral about the
issue, or were actually supportive of the decisions taken. Leah simply decided
to take the morally correct action, in exposing corruption at the FSF."

Just seems to hide behind moral rhetoric and vague statements about alleged
consensus without addressing the actual issue Zammit appears to raise, which
is that no one except Leah appears to (be allowed to) speak for the libreboot
project on a policy level. Zammit states that Leah appears to misuse her
leadership of the libreboot project for her personal views and her response
(Leah simply decided to take the morally correct action, in exposing
corruption at the FSF) seems to confirm that.

[1]: [https://libreboot.org/gnu/](https://libreboot.org/gnu/)

